# Disney question - meals at Cinderella's Castle



## markbernstein (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, Disney experts,

We're taking a family trip to Orlando next April (me, DW, son, DIL, and two granddaughters, who'll be 12 and 5).  I'm almost at the 180-days-in-advance (not staying on Disney property) point where I can start trying to get a meal reservation at Cinderella's Palace.  (The 5-year-old is a big Cinderella fan.)

BUT . . . We're arriving late Saturday, and will start our park-going on Sunday.  We're not paying for Park Hopper tickets, so it'll be one park per day.  And the crowd calendar at touringplans.com says that the best days for the Magic Kingdom that week are Tuesday, Wednesday, and Saturday, and Sunday is one of the worst.

So I'm trying to balance the difficulty of getting a Castle reservation with wanting to do it on the best possible day.  First question:  Do you have to pay at the time you make the reservation, or do you do pay on the day of the meal?  If it's the former, then the second question is: Once made, can a reservation be canceled or moved?

In other words, should I try for a Sunday reservation on the principle that I should grab what I can as soon as I can, then hope to change it for a better day a few days later, or should I wait and just try to get a reservation for one of the days I most want?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## bankr63 (Oct 1, 2010)

By the similarity of the question to the one posted by pluto10 on DISBoards, I'm going to guess you are one and the same?  If you are not pluto10, check out his/her thread at: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2563852  There are a lot more experts on Disney over there than there are here!

If your dates are April 22-28 (Easter) GLTY.  That is the second busiest week at Disney (after Christmas).  Crowd volumes are very high, dining is tight.  Call early, call often, and take whatever you can get!  If you are on either side of Easter week, things open up a bit, and you can probably get the date you want by calling 180 from that specific day, but call early as well to be safe.


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 1, 2010)

Unless you're on the Disney Dining Plan, you have to pay when you make the reservation.  There's no problem changing your reservation to another date.  (They'll probably book your new date and then cancel the original so you don't risk losing them both.)

My advice would be to book the first one that comes up, then keep checking your preferred dates as you hit the 180 day window for them.  While you have the foresight to book 180 days in advance, people booking a package through Disney can book 180+10 days, and some of the most popular locations can book up before the general public even gets a shot at it.

Also, conventional wisdom says that Saturday would be a busy day of the week at Magic Kingdom since 1) it's a weekend and 2) it's the first day of many people's vacations and that's where people start.

Good luck with the booking and enjoy the trip!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Oct 1, 2010)

For Cinderella's Table, you will pay for the meal at the time of booking.
There is a 24 hour cancellation policy for Cinderella Table. If you cancel on the day of reservation, you will forfeit your full payment.
The character meals and the special dinner shows are pre-paid at the time of the reservation. All other regular dining reservations are not pre-paid.

Online Reservations
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/reservations/dining/
or
The Advanced Dining Reservation number is 407-939-3463

However, you can begin booking your Advanced Dining Reservations online at 6:00am (EST). This gives you an hour jump on the phone lines which open at 7:00am. I hope this helps!  I would suggest doing this since Cinderella's Table is one of the most popular reservations.

The Disney Dining Plan is pre-paid at the time of reservations. This was only different for DVC members who could add the Dining Plan at the time of reservations, but pay at the time of check-into the hotel. However, this is changing as of October 15th, 2010. All those on the Dining Plan will need to pre-pay including DVC.


----------



## markbernstein (Oct 1, 2010)

This is exactly what I needed.  Thanks, everyone!

A few notes:

1) No, I'm not pluto10, but thanks for the pointer.  I knew there was a Disney forum out there somewhere, but I couldn't remember the name or URL.  (I do already subscribe to both MouseSavers and AllEars.)

2) I'm being deliberately vague about our exact dates because I use my real name, and don't want to publicize exactly when we're going to be out of town.  

3) I already have the online reservations page for Cinderella's Table bookmarked, and plan to be on it at 6 AM the day I can reserve, but thanks for the tip.

4) I just double checked, and confirmed that the Disney Dining Plan is only available to people staying at Disney-run hotels and resorts.  We'll be at the Marriott Imperial Palms.

I'm going to plan on booking the first reservation I can get, then canceling it if I can get one of the days I really want.  As long as I can cancel and get credit, I'm happy to temporarily double book.


----------



## suzanne (Oct 2, 2010)

I booked by phone at 7 AM on the 180 day window. We are going to be there for Christmas Eve Dinner. We paid at time of booking and were told we had 24 hours to cancel. We did not get the exact time we wanted but at least we got in. We had wanted between 7:30 -8:00 but had to take 6:45 as it was all that was left. The young man who took my ressie was very nice. He said there was only 4 spots left for Christmas Eve. The lines opened at 7AM and this was at 7:03 AM. I was amazed that it booked that fast. We have done this before and loved it so we are just happy we got in at all.

My advice is book at the earliest possible time and if you can get a different day or time that you want at a later date then switch it go for it but be prepared that the time you reserve may be all you can get.

Suzanne


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 2, 2010)

My wife and I had a very romantic dinner together several years ago at Cinderella's Castle.  The food was excellent.


----------



## Carl D (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry folks.. Pet peeve.

It's Cinderella Castle, not Cinderella's Castle.

I know there are bigger things in life, and I also know I make my share of mistakes, but this just gets under my skin. Not sure why.
Cinderella's Royal Table is correct.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 3, 2010)

Mark, now that the price of CRT has gone through the roof, it is not nearly as impossible to secure a reservation here as it was in the past.  An early lunch is particularly doable, and I prefer that slot, right around 12:00.  It gives you the (relatively) uncrowded morning to tour, and I think the food at lunch is a bit better of a value.  Some people like that pre-opening breakfast meal, but I prefer my Extra Magical Hour of Sleep. 

So, I think I'd make the reservation for the day you want, rather than walk it.  But, it's up to you.

Also, if you are staying in a Disney-owned resort, you can book 180+10, rather than just 180.  So, on 180 days before your *check-in* day, you can book for that day, plus up to ten more, limited by your length-of-stay.  If you're not, don't sweat it---not all tables are released "early", so you'll still have a shot at them at the "regular" 180 mark.  Here is a description.

http://allears.net/din/reserv.htm


----------



## Bearvet (Oct 5, 2010)

We booked a breakfast at CRT during President's week in Feb which is also a busy week (and this year it coincided with Mardi Gras too). I agree that since the prices have increased, it's not as difficult to get the reservations as it once was.

We had a reservation for 8:05 AM - the park didn't open until 9:00, so we were able to walk down a virtually empty Main St - great photos! Our group was 3 adult women and 2 teen boys and we all loved it! The princesses were great and the food was very good. It was a great way to start the day! Good luck!


----------



## jamstew (Oct 5, 2010)

markbernstein said:


> Hi, Disney experts,
> 
> 
> BUT . . . We're arriving late Saturday, and will start our park-going on Sunday.  We're not paying for Park Hopper tickets, so it'll be one park per day.  And the crowd calendar at touringplans.com says that the best days for the Magic Kingdom that week are Tuesday, Wednesday, and Saturday, and Sunday is one of the worst.
> ...



Sunday is a "worst day" primarily because of evening Extra Magic Hours, which are only available to on-site guests. Sunday mornings are fine _if _you get there for rope drop and have park hoppers so you can get out when it starts to get crowded. In my experience, Tuesday & Wednesday are definitely the best days for MK. I'd try for Sunday lunch at Cinderella Castle and then try to change it to Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## poleary2000 (Oct 9, 2010)

Can i buy the dining plan if i am staying at Old Key West on Rci through Hilton?


----------



## chalee94 (Oct 10, 2010)

poleary2000 said:


> Can i buy the dining plan if i am staying at Old Key West on Rci through Hilton?



yes.  i'm pretty sure your confirmation should have a number for DVC member services.


----------



## carl2591 (Oct 11, 2010)

Carl D said:


> Sorry folks.. Pet peeve.
> 
> It's Cinderella Castle, not Cinderella's Castle.
> 
> ...



carl,
does the food taste better at Cinderella Castle as compared to Cinderella's Castle.   all this time and i though she owned it.. my bad.

Do love the Royal Table for sure.. 

choa,
carl

just picking no harm, no foul..


----------



## lawgs (Oct 12, 2010)

*Terms of Reserving are changing with Disney Dining Plan*



poleary2000 said:


> Can i buy the dining plan if i am staying at Old Key West on Rci through Hilton?



you can call the Member Services number and ask to speak to the RCI desk

if you do it after the new computer upgrade to the Disney Booking System ( which I think starts later today ) you will have to wait until October 14 to add it, but you will have to PAY upfront for the plan. Up to this point, you could add the plan and not have to PAY for it until check in

You can add the dining plan up to 48 hours prior to your date of arrival


----------



## gwenco (Oct 14, 2010)

*Make sure she dresses up in her Cinderella dress!!*

It will make paying $50 for a hot dog go down easier when she is sitting at the table wearing her cute outfit!  We treated our granddaughter to this two years ago when she was 6. It was very precious and you also receive a photo with Cinderella! (extra, of course)  Enjoy!


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 14, 2010)

Actually, the photo package at CRT is included in the meal price.


----------



## cdn_traveler (Oct 14, 2010)

*which meal?*

count down is now down to only 20 more days to when I can make our reservation for Cinderella Castle.  I am clueless when it comes to Disney, so wondering if you experts know which meal would provide the best experience for my little princess.   It will be DD's 4th birthday and I know that it will be an experience that she will not forget.  But for the rest of us grownups,  which meal will get me the best tasting bang for the loonie?  Breakfast, lunch or dinner?   

Susan


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 14, 2010)

None of the food is worth the money.  You're paying for the experience, not the food.  We've done CRT the last three years (for Grace's 3rd, 4th and 5th birthdays) and have always done lunch.  This year, we added Bippity Boppity Boutique (right in Cinderella Castle).  Many also like an early breakfast (before the park opens) so you can walk down an empty Main Street and get pictures.  I just have a hard time paying that much for any breakfast.

Also, don't expect her to remember it for long.  You and she will always have the pictures to treasure, but memories can fade pretty quickly for kids.


----------



## markbernstein (Oct 14, 2010)

Just to close out my OP, I got what we wanted.  We'll be having dinner at Cinderella's Royal Table on Tuesday of our week in Orlando.  I asked for 6 PM, the web site offered me 5:40, and that's fine.  I had previously made a reservation for Sunday, which I then canceled when I got the Tuesday reservation.  My Marriott Visa was charged for both reservations, then credited for the cancellation.  No problems at all.

As to the question of meals:  We knew we didn't want breakfast, even though it was cheaper, because we plan to have all our breakfasts in the timeshare.  Saves money, makes mornings less of a rush.  We chose dinner over lunch partly because we plan to follow the recommendation of taking a break in the middle of the day, and partly because the difference in price between lunch and dinner wasn't that great, and we liked the choices on the dinner menu.

Thanks again for all the good advice!


----------

